
China blocks WhatsApp users from sending photos and video - drcross
https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/18/whatsapp-censorship-china-great-firewall/
======
MarkMc
I find it odd that the Chinese authorities allow text but not photos.

~~~
wsr
Photos and videos are harder to spy on.

However, this might be changing too...

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-stopchat-censors-can-
now...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-stopchat-censors-can-now-erase-
images-mid-transmission-1500363950)

------
mderazon
If messages are end to end encrypted, how does this work ?

~~~
suramya_tomar
Maybe they are constantly interrupting the connection. Text messages would go
through as the connection to the server to upload a text is for a very short
duration whereas the image/video would require them to be connected for a
longer time and the interruption would kill the upload.

(This is all conjecture obviously)

